# 700c x 25 road tires on 29'er wheels



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

OK Guy's and Gals..... 
I'm up to my old tricks. I want to build an "ultimate" (in my eyes) go anywhere commuter/light trail bike. So With times being like they are I want to use parts I have on hand already. So here's the Skinny.

05' RockHopper XL Frame (26")
09' RS Recon Fork
29" Bontrager Ranger 29" Rims on Deore 525 hubs
Full SRAM X7 Drive train (Except Crank)
Shimano SLX Crank
BB7's
Thompson cockpit...ect,ect

I want to run 25mm road tires on the 700/29" wheels I know they will fit on the fork and frame, I did the 26" slick thing and they all leave me wanting more. More Gears, Lighter weight (better quality tire) , What do you think?


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

They'll work fine. I'd go with 700x28s just to be on the safe side though.


----------



## ubernerd (Mar 22, 2010)

When I looked around for info on this, I found a few posts warning that overly wide rims with overly narrow tires could cause problems.

However, I did 700x25 tires on a pair of Salsa Delgado Race rims for a few weeks. It worked, and I had no issues, but I was never really comfortable with it. With the wider rim, the road tires seemed to be "stretched" a bit in cross section and always wondered how positively the tire's bead was engaged.

I don't know how wide the Ranger rims are, but use caution on tight corners until you're sure your tires are gonna stay put.


----------



## riiz (Jul 8, 2010)

I'd suggest 28 or even 32s on a 29er rim, because of the width, and the wider tires will afford more comfort too.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

18mm on the rangers Im gonna look at 28 mm tires like schwalbe marathons


----------



## jseko (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm not sure how similar my wheels are, but my bike came with WTB Laserdisc Tail 29er rims. The inside width is 21 or 22mm, 27mm outside. The label on the rim recommends at least 35mm for tire width.


----------



## ubernerd (Mar 22, 2010)

ae111black said:


> 18mm on the rangers Im gonna look at 28 mm tires like schwalbe marathons


Really? Heck, a Mavic Open Pro (the consummate road rim) is 19.5 mm wide. So, if the rangers are really 18 wide, then you'll have NO problem at all running a 25 mm tire. I run 23s on my open pros and have no worries at all.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

OP - I think you'll be fine on 28mm tires. Too bad, many racing/training clinchers come in a 25mm size, and are tons of fun.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

ubernerd said:


> Really? Heck, a Mavic Open Pro (the consummate road rim) is 19.5 mm wide. So, if the rangers are really 18 wide, then you'll have NO problem at all running a 25 mm tire. I run 23s on my open pros and have no worries at all.


I'm not sure but that's what it says on the rim. I'll pull the tire and measure.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm betting that the Rangers are 18mm between the beads and the Mavic Open Pros are 19.5mm on the outside. Mavic gives the inside width of the Open Pro as 15mm, which is about as close to a de facto standard as bike equipment gets about anything.


----------



## bbense (May 5, 2010)

Here's a chart you might find useful

http://sheldonbrown.com/tire-sizing.html

It's very conservative, you could easily go one box into the red.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

bbense said:


> Here's a chart you might find useful
> 
> http://sheldonbrown.com/tire-sizing.html
> 
> It's very conservative, you could easily go one box into the red.


Looks like I can safely run the 28mm tire according to that chart on the bottom.


----------

